# What do you carry all your stuff in??



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Never really looked around for something a little more manly lookin'.
I have this nice plaid checkered pencil case that I swiped from kid which I use to haul around my gear: 
Lighters, Cutters, Nubber, Draw Tool, Small Can of Butane.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

I actually like that idea. This is a great question. I currently use pockets, which gets bothersome. Looking forward to hearing more ideas!


----------



## PaulE (Nov 17, 2011)

This would seem to work. There's a bigger and smaller version as well.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> I actually like that idea. This is a great question. I currently use pockets, which gets bothersome. Looking forward to hearing more ideas!


pockets when I need to carry stuff. Of course I usually wear baggy pants (hey they are comfortable) or am in ACUs when I need to carry stuff, so not cumbersome at all. Usually only carry a cutter or punch (which is on my keychain all the time anyway) and lighter.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

A buddy of mine bought a PSP case, its a nice brown leather case with a zipper and it opens up in half, and ha carries everything in there (cigars, lighter, cutter, punch, cedar strips, matches) and he loves it. I thought of getting one but i just have a 2 finger cigar case.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

lostdog13 said:


> ....or am in ACUs when I need to carry stuff....


Same here, lighter is always in my breast pocket and xikar goes everywhere. Cigar caddt in the assault pack and I am set.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I got my 3finger case and my lighter/cutter most of the time. I keep a can of butane in the car and check that my lighter is full regularly


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I throw my cutter and lighter in the Herf-a-dor with the cigars. Love the PSP case idea...


----------



## ashwarrior (Jan 11, 2012)

i have a small pelican case, i put a piece of foam inside of it and cut out spaces for my cutters and lighters


----------



## Win (Dec 14, 2011)

About the only time I carry cigars is when we're going out for a long day in the Jeep. I have a Maxpedition Fatboy that carries everything I need. For the cigars I have a 3 cigar Otterbox I got years ago from Armored Humidor. This fits fine in the main pocket of the Fatboy. I have a Blazer, strike anywhere matches and a Zino cutter in there. Also spare batteries, a Surefire L-4, a Kestrel weather instrument, a Spot locator beacon, Fisher pen and a waterproof pad. Ti bottle opener made by a friend.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Extra cutter, extra lighter, 5 cigar herfador and a small can of butane can be found in a pocket of my golf bag. Extra lighter and cutter are in my garage where I usually smoke while my Xikar lighter stays in my pocket. I do have a small pelican case that would work great if needed.


----------



## Flapjack23 (Jan 18, 2012)

I dont carry as much, something to carry a few cigars, lighter and cutter in the pocket. I do have a cheap cutter in my vehicles just in case.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Depends on how far I'm carrying it. I keep my accessories (cutters, lighters, nubbers, matches, and so on) in a Short Story box. That works around the house or on road trips of any length. For shorter trips I stick a cutter and lighter in my pocket, and put a cigar in a wooden tubo from a Srintil cigar.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

I keep my Xikar Ultra cutter/lighter combo (in its leather pouch) and my Xikar Exodus lighter in my left front pocket. These are all I need 95% of the time.










I keep a few more accessories in a Rocketfish neoprene GPS case ($5 at BestBuy). The only things in there I really ever use are the nubbers (metal corn holders from Amazon.com). The rest are spares, for backup and for lending at herfs. Note the cutter and punches are tied together with 2mm utility cord (15 cents per foot at REI), so they don't get lost.










I also keep a draw tool in my herf humidor. This is the Don Salvatore travel humidor - a pretty piece, but it can't hold humidity to save its life. I store it inside a coolerdor and only bring it out for day trips.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cigar caddy


----------



## Dubv23 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm currently carrying cigars in a two finger case and the accessories in a Bose zipper headphone case. It holds my nubber, single flame and Palio.

I was considering a 5ct herfador that will house all my accessories (triple flame and draw tool) but I would only be carrying around 1 cigar at a time... Maybe two. Pus I already have a 10 ct :/


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

5 sticks in a herf-a-dor/cigar caddy, lighter and cutter in my pocket. Simple.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a freind who makes custom tactical bags ang gear. I've been thinking about having him design something to carry cigars while traveling. Also working on a gun bag with built in travel humidor.


----------



## J.Rawls (Feb 12, 2012)

Xikar 15ct travel humidor. Carries everything I need for a weekend trip or more.


----------



## psycho_meatball (Jun 28, 2011)

if i'm just going out for the night my cutter and lighter go in the pocket and the cigars go in a nub 3-finger case. if i'm traveling, i have a tupperdor i take with me that can hold about 15 sticks and i'll grab the can of butane to throw in my bag.


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

5 sticks in my herfador and my cutter clipped to the lanyard. Lighter in pocket, anything else i do just fine without.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

REDROMMY said:


> 5 sticks in my herfador and my cutter clipped to the lanyard. Lighter in pocket, anything else i do just fine without.


X2 ..... My cutter and Ronson are in a little knife pouch.

And I also bring my Boom draw tool with me in one of the cigar spots in the herfador


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

I use a 3 cigar leather case that has a small exterior pocket to carry my Cuban Crafters cutter snuggly. Its a two piece case that expands to allow for different length cigars. Churchill length cigars fit perfectly, which is usually what I smoke. I bought it from Best Cigar Prices for $28.95. Its a high quality Burgundy colored smooth leather case. Its held up for over a year and a half, I have not damaged any cigars using this case. Its a convenience size, it fits in my back pocket of my pants. I keep a torch lighter in my front pocket. I've seen cheaper versions of this case from a number off different Internet companies, but this one is heavy enough to protect my cigars without the need to carry a hard case.



Cheers!


Mike T.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

I have one of these little guys (Tom Bihn side effect) for fishing excursions but it would be ideal for all thing smoke related (and holds a small auto very well!)  I really like that it's convertible from a fanny pack to should strap or just a clutch.


----------

